

Ask HN: Points to ponder while designing/building the MySql DB  - mapping

I am the only one working on my idea. Java based web application and it has other components as well which needs to be integrated. What worries me is preparing MySQL database for this project. I am using ORM and it is taking some of my worries by not worrying about writing SQL but I want to design it properly even for the alpha release.<p>Please share any tips or the points I need to remember focus on while I am designing. Any links/resources would be appreciated as well.<p>Thanks
Mapping
======
plasma
Don't worry too much. You don't need to get it "right" the first time.

Just create a table as needed for each of your domain entities (eg like
Customer, Product, ...) and iterate as necessary until you feel comfortable.

------
mapping
I think I found my answer on this website
<http://www.agiledata.org/essays/bestPractices.html>

